# How to clean our tank to make it "safe"...



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

We have a 3 level Perfecto tank that we have been using as a "retirement" home for our old does up until now. Weve decided to move them into an RUB and use the tank for younger mice who would appreciate it more...Im wondering if you guys would advise doing anything special to it to give it a good ceaning? Some of the old does have been ill in there, some with fur loss (although may not be mites as weve tried treating so many times and it does nothing, also no other signs like itching, white fur tips etc) and maybe Im being overcautious but I dont want to risk our younger mice in there if theres anything infectious in the tank

We usually just clean with pet disinfectant and warm water. Will this be enough for this too?

Thank you


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I use miltons as it can be sprayed on and left to dry,no need to remove it.Kills bacteria,fungi and viruses.Good for sterilising bottles and dishes.I soak mine overnight and they look like new again.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks Sarah, great stuff. Well get that done tomorrow


----------

